# TP400Comfort OPC UA Server - Node-Red OPC-UA Client



## fingercross (11 Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

eine OPC-UA Verbindung zwischen einem TP400Comfort Panel (Server) und einem gewöhnlichen RPi mit Node-Red (Client) (node-red-contrib-opcua) funktioniert soweit. 
Die Security-Richtline war bisher auf "None" eingstellt.

Nun habe ich Schwierigkeiten das Ganze mit der Einstellung "BASIC128RSA15 SIGN&ENCRYPT" zum laufen zu bringen.
So wie ich es verstanden habe kopiert mir der Client(node-red) ein Zertifikat-File auf den serverseitigen Ordner "rejected" unter folgendem Verzeichnis: \flash\simatic\SystemRoot\SSL\rejected
Das Zertifikat kopiere ich nun in den Ordner: \flash\simatic\SystemRoot\SSL\certs

Einstellung auf Seiten von Node-Red:  

Endpoint-Options:
"opc.tcp://IP-ComofrtPanel:4870"
SecurityPolicy: "BASIC128RSA15 "
SecurityMode: "SIGN&ENCRYPT"

Action: "Write"
Certificate: "None, no Certificate used"


Leider kommt so keine Verbindung zustande.
Muss ich bei Option Certificate noch eine .pem Datei vom Server auswählen/übertragen?
Oder machte ich generell etwas falsch?

Danke.


----------



## fingercross (11 Oktober 2019)

Node-Red zeigt mir folgenden Fehler:

" OPC UA connection error: _socket has been disconnected by third party"


----------

